# PAA - PharmAust Limited



## Walter Moos (21 May 2006)

Anyone following this Company?  They got some positive coverage on Wall St Reporter recently.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (21 May 2006)

*Re: PAA - PharmAust*



Welcome aboard, Walter ..... !~!

PAA has built a huge base over the past 12 months,
testing current support several times in that period
and range-trading between 15 and 25 cents.

Technically, it would be healthy to see PAA test support even 
lower, around  12.5 or even 10 cents ... and they will be our 
downside targets, if current support fails, anytime soon ..... 

Will be alert for some news/moves from PAA, on the
following key dates for May/June 2006:

     22052006 ..... finance-related news ???

     30052006 ..... will be alert for negative sentiment here??

     13062006 ..... negative spotlight on PAA???

 16-19062006 ..... 2 significant and positive cycles here ... 

happy trading

    yogi


----------



## Walter Moos (23 May 2006)

*Re: PAA - PharmAust*

Thanks Yogi.  I see PAA's Non-Exec Chairm John Thompson just took a good line of stock aat 16c.  Their MD, Paul D'Sylva, took a decent stake in their latest capital raising at 20c also.  Will continue to watch with interest.  I wonder if their are other moves afoot for PharmAust?


----------



## tibby (24 August 2007)

*Re: PAA - PharmAust*

Can anyone with any knowledge on this company help me out....Im doing some backgroung work right now looking into this company...trying firstly to get a scope on what they do and what they currently own....most of my info thus far is outdated......interested in the CBTE aquistion of the PAA owned subsidiary --Mimotypes--...did it go ahead in July 06 and what was the final payout in CBTE stock...was it US 7 or 8 mil?? Cannot find the % of CBTE stock held by the company........Market cap right now of around 5mil.shares at .044. Also top 20 ownership last year held at around 30%...anyone have any 2007 figures? Recent market correction has wiped around 40% from the sp which was falling over May/June from a short lived stay at around 9c. Obviously standing out is the possible CBTE holding in excess of market cap.....just getting my bearings on PAA...still trying to work out whether it is a play or not....


----------



## kevien (24 August 2007)

*Re: PAA - PharmAust*

The chart does not look good. It has been going south for about one year.  I guess it is too risky to invest in this one.


----------



## tibby (24 August 2007)

*Re: PAA - PharmAust*



kevien said:


> The chart does not look good. It has been going south for about one year.  I guess it is too risky to invest in this one.




yeah...chart is horrible, slippery slide down for a long time...however you havent got to much further to travel down from 4c!! 
Im interested in this CBTE holding, when the subsidairy was transferred..what price they placed at, and current holding.....cant find the answer yet and its buggging me!! Maybe I will leave it until monday!


----------



## tibby (24 August 2007)

*Re: PAA - PharmAust*

OK...so as of 28/6/07 PAA own's 39.5% of CBTE....thursdays close for CBTE was 3.043..making PAA share of just over $8mil AUS......fridays close of .044 for PAA-- market cap of 5mil....so now I have to dig a little deeper as to why the market has valued this one on a slippery slide for the past year..........because as of right now Im looking at one value added operation of PAA already exceeding market cap...epichem needs to be valued next. Anyone got any insight??


----------



## tibby (24 August 2007)

*Re: PAA - PharmAust*



tibby said:


> OK...so as of 28/6/07 PAA own's 39.5% of CBTE....thursdays close for CBTE was 3.043..making PAA share of just over $8mil AUS......fridays close of .044 for PAA-- market cap of 5mil....so now I have to dig a little deeper as to why the market has valued this one on a slippery slide for the past year..........because as of right now Im looking at one value added operation of PAA already exceeding market cap...epichem needs to be valued next. Anyone got any insight??




Sorry market close for PAA was .042 not .044  Any holders out there holding for a specific reason...is it on the strength of CBTE???


----------



## pozz (27 September 2007)

*Re: PAA - PharmAust*

Up 67% today! Bit huge. Apparently it comes after an announcement that they've been granted permission by the Therapeutic Goods Administration to produce their own over-the-counter pain relief medicines like Paracetemol and Ibuprofen.

Time to invest???


----------



## mr. jeff (30 September 2013)

*Re: PAA - PharmAust*

High probability of a move to the upside with large volume ramping up and little selling - low volume.





I have taken a position and am looking for a strong move up over the week.
Failing a decent positive indication shortly, sell and move on - but chart looks very promising and is the definition of ground floor.


----------



## wombat40 (30 September 2013)

*Re: PAA - PharmAust*

Sorry m8, its a dog..been in it for 12 years since it was echo tech. bottom draw stock if ever seen 1..down the **** shute


----------



## mr. jeff (30 September 2013)

*Re: PAA - PharmAust*



wombat40 said:


> Sorry m8, its a dog..been in it for 12 years since it was echo tech. bottom draw stock if ever seen 1..down the **** shute




Wombat - kindly give us your experienced analysis of what this company is doing - I have not looked into it yet and might benefit from your knowledge.

Personally, not looking at anything except the technicals -  I don't care what the company does or fails to do; looking for price action over the next few days. If it fails to eventuate then it's time to move on. 

Thanks for the heads up from "Tyler Durden".


----------



## mr. jeff (31 October 2013)

*Re: PAA - PharmAust*




Volume still coming in - much larger now. Looks like today all the selling got soaked up though there were quite a few shares changing hands.
Moved well today, but a lot later than expected. Still holding and watching closely now. I guess I should declare I did not stick to my guns and exit after the week of no action from my entry date - perhaps very risky. 
After last weeks move up by 10% I bought more. Now to see whether it can hold the move.

I still don't know much more about the company and what may be developing behind the scenes but it now warrants some investigation. Anyone else following ?


----------



## mr. jeff (7 November 2013)

*Re: PAA - PharmAust*



mr. jeff said:


> View attachment 55038
> 
> 
> Volume still coming in - much larger now. Looks like today all the selling got soaked up though there were quite a few shares changing hands.
> ...




It's a Mexican standoff. Except on the ASX and with computers instead of guns.
Someone is sitting on the buy side at 0.012 for 2,000,000 and is content just waiting.
If anyone jumps the gun it could move up quite nicely but my guess is now that it needs an announcement before anyone is going to budge on the bids.

No one is selling either at a lower price. Still potential here, but technically it is beginning to look too risky.


----------



## pavilion103 (14 November 2013)

This one is moving today. Hit a high of 1.6c. 
Critical here.
Big volume coming in.
I wonder if news is around the corner!


----------



## benji (3 September 2014)

*Re: PAA - PharmAust*

PPL1 In-man trial started 7/8/14 with their first patient. The 28 day trial is expected to finish tomorrow.


----------



## redchipmarketing (23 February 2016)

*Undiscovered and Undervalued Biotech Stock : (ASXAA)*

Watch an interview with Dr. Roger Aston, Executive Chairman of PharmAust Ltd(ASXAA). PharmAust Limited is a public company listed on the Australian Securities Exchange. The principal activities of the company are to develop its own drug discovery intellectual property, namely three platforms for the treatment of different types of cancers in humans and animals, as well as providing highly specialized medicinal and synthetic chemistry services on a contract basis to clients. Watch this interview


----------



## Cam019 (24 April 2017)

A pullback on decreasing volume for two down bars late last week after an upward move. Up bar today on even less volume than the two previous down bars. Supply seems to have withdrawn. I'm looking for a push and close above 0.072c to signal onward and upward from here. I currently hold a position in PAA.


----------



## greggles (29 October 2018)

PharmAust seeing some positive share price action during the second half of October. 

Announcements released on 15 October and today have restored some confidence following a significant share price decline during 2018.


----------



## greggles (14 January 2019)

PharmAust seeing some love today following encouraging news regarding its Monepantel cancer drug candidate. I find it difficult to decode biotech company announcements but this appears to be the key part of this morning's PAA announcement:


> 14th January 2019 – Perth, Australia: PharmAust Limited (ASX: PAA), a clinical stage oncology company that is engaged in collaboration with the Olivia Newton-John Cancer Research Institute (ONJCRI), is pleased to announce important findings confirming anti-cancer activity of monepantel’s major metabolite, monepantel sulfone.
> 
> The human cancer cell lines tested were representative of cancers that PharmAust is currently studying for treatment in its upcoming Phase II trial in humans. Importantly, the ONJCRI researchers also demonstrated that, like monepantel, the metabolite has relatively little toxicity upon non-cancer human cells.




The market certainly seems to like the news, pushing the PAA share price up 25.64% to be currently trading at 4.9c. Biotechs scare the hell out of me but sometimes I get intrigued by them.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 September 2020)

*Monepantel Anti-viral Activity Against SARS-CoV-2 Confirmed *

• Further testing demonstrates Monepantel (MPL) and monepantel sulfone (MPLS) reduce SARS-CoV-2, the causative agent of COVID-19.   
• Experimental results to date include repeat studies in VERO cells by two independent laboratories and evaluation of SARS-CoV-2 anti-viral activity in human Calu-3 cells. 
• MPL and MPLS have reduced virus burden regardless of laboratory, cell type or timing of treatment (prior or post-infection). 
• Preparations for a Phase 1 clinical trial in humans in progress

_....._ BUT down 25%, because
_....[after] granting the right to negotiate an exclusive worldwide royalty bearing commercial licence to use PharmAust's intellectual property in the field of treatment of cancer in animals. PharmAust announces that on Tuesday morning 8 September 2020 it *received an email* from Elanco stating that the Option will not be exercised. _


----------



## finicky (9 September 2020)

One of Tony Locantro's hit or miss cy 2020 specials. Mostly hits lately. Ten picks for 2020, PAA one, picked at 10c start of year, although his clents have been in well before that.


----------

